# Sassy's automotive bailout



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

SIMPLE:whenever one attempts to put her in an automobile,she bails out! All jokes aside,she's terrified of car rides. When My friend,and his g.f. HAVE to put her in the car,she vomits. Is this a hopeless case?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

bluemilk said:


> [if we]...HAVE to put her in the car,she vomits. Is this a hopeless case?


Probably. 
I would use a proper cat carrier to transport her. I would stuff a fair sized towel in the bottom of the carrier to sop up any liquids and if she vomits every time, then I'd probably avoid feeding her before any vehicle trips.
Another tip that may help her would be to use a small square of bed-sheet fabric to drape over the carrier to block her view of the fast-moving world outside the vehicle. _Do be aware of temperatures in the vehicle and if it is hot, place the carrier in such a manner so at least one AC vent will blow cool air into the carrier to keep her from getting overheated on top of the stress fo the car-ride._


----------

